# Real Time World Statistics



## Alex (28/6/14)

http://www.worldometers.info/

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (28/6/14)

Nice find, but this is shocking and a shame/sin on mankind:


1*7,326 People who died of hunger today*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (28/6/14)

Interesting. However,...

Govt expenditure on health services, education, military; pity it can't show govt misappropiation of revenue, how much of that expenditure is diverted by corruption. 

Deaths caused by cancer more than 4x more than by AIDS, but AIDS is an NGO industry that tends to be favoured by brainwashed left-liberals. The cause of HIV/AIDS infectioin is clear, but the causes of cancers are not. 

Deaths caused by alcohol is shown, but not the amount spent by consumers, nor the amount of tax revenue. 
Amount spent on illegal drugs is shown, but not the amount of deaths caused. 
Nor how much spent on law enforcement, like the American "War on Drugs."
Road traffic fatalities but not how many were caused by use of alcohol or other drugs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

Very interesting @Alex 
Nice find!
Really interesting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

johan said:


> Nice find, but this is shocking and a shame/sin on mankind:
> 
> 
> 1*7,326 People who died of hunger today*



And whats really sad is that when I checked now it says about 25k

Really wonder how they accumulate these stats. Quite fascinating


----------



## crack2483 (28/6/14)

I'm guessing by law of average. I highly doubt there's a central world data hub being updated by every single death declaration and the cause there of.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

